# Chequuamegon Nat'l Forest



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this area of WI. I have some extra time in Sept. and am looking for a new archery adventure. Thanx a


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Where about? It's an awfully big area 1,150,000+ acres of public hunting land plus huge areas of County forest.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Spent some years there as an assistant ranger. Got my first bow kill there. Check out the FS website www.fs.fed.us
Find the contact for the Supervisor's office or the District Ranger.
Riley Lake used to be a good place for ruffed grouse, sharptail and (of course) deer.
You might also ask about locations of mature white oak and red oak.

Good luck!


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanx oldfireguy. Lil - not sure where initially- but I thought of being up in the Wasburn area. If you have any suggestions that are north of 2 I'd love to hear them. I have some extra time this fall and want to see some new country and get some exercise. a


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I live in that neck of the woods, PM me and I'll see if I can help you


----------

